# Dentist



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all.We have just moved to Pathos.2nd day and my son has broke a tooth.I tried to search through posts but can't find any on dentists.I know the main hospital and wonder if there is a dentist located there.My son is 16 and in full time education.Would we need to go private as not reg with anyone,any info or recommendations would be ace.I presume there closed weekends...Thanks all.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My family and I have tried many, many dentists in Paphos and Elena Demetriou is by far our favourite dentist. She is located in Kato Paphos opposite the Alexander the Great Hotel. Here is her website: Paphos Dentist, Dr Elena Demetriou: The team 

And I believe she has Saturday hours.


----------



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> My family and I have tried many, many dentists in Paphos and Elena Demetriou is by far our favourite dentist. She is located in Kato Paphos opposite the Alexander the Great Hotel. Here is her website: Paphos Dentist, Dr Elena Demetriou: The team
> 
> And I believe she has Saturday hours.


Thanks for info,been searching all eve.Will call and hopefully get appointment tom.Thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

desert girl said:


> Thanks for info,been searching all eve.Will call and hopefully get appointment tom.Thanks


I had Dr Lenia Efthyimou recommended, above New York Sweets in town, but I haven't been as yet. 26946863

Do all dentists here have their own charges or is it a set pricing system.?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> I had Dr Lenia Efthyimou recommended, above New York Sweets in town, but I haven't been as yet. 26946863
> 
> Do all dentists here have their own charges or is it a set pricing system.?


Yes, have been to her and I will say that Elena is by far our favourite. Lenia is popular with some people though. To each his own I suppose. 

As for charges there are no regulated or set fees - I never found a huge difference between dentists though.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, have been to her and I will say that Elena is by far our favourite. Lenia is popular with some people though. To each his own I suppose.
> 
> As for charges there are no regulated or set fees - I never found a huge difference between dentists though.


Thank you, I supose like most things new, it's trial and error.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I went to Lenia once. Never again
Our dentist is Phillipos Lambrou and although not cheap he is very good.
A young guy with up to date training and equipment, goes regularly for further training the Uk in new methods and he is very gentle. I hardly ever need an injection when I go to him and he has been sorting out a lot of old fillings and crowns for me.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I went to Lenia once. Never again
> Our dentist is Phillipos Lambrou and although not cheap he is very good.
> A young guy with up to date training and equipment, goes regularly for further training the Uk in new methods and he is very gentle. I hardly ever need an injection when I go to him and he has been sorting out a lot of old fillings and crowns for me.


Thanks! 

I used to be a dental nurse in another life, that was before you had to have certificates for this and that, the nurses, not the dentist!


----------



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I went to Lenia once. Never again
> Our dentist is Phillipos Lambrou and although not cheap he is very good.
> A young guy with up to date training and equipment, goes regularly for further training the Uk in new methods and he is very gentle. I hardly ever need an injection when I go to him and he has been sorting out a lot of old fillings and crowns for me.


We are yet to get an appointment with Lenia.I called this am but not had a call back.I or should I say my son is not in pain so Im just triing to get an appointment with anybody (who is good0) Seems lots say this person is expensive or that person is not cheap...Anyone care to say what are general charges for white fillings.Ive no idea so have took 500 to cover initial charges.Its one of my fears 'the dentist'. Cheers all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I recently had a silver filling replaced with a white one by Phillipos and he also put a small filling on the outside of the tooth. He charged me 60 euros for that. 
So your 500 euros will pay for a lot of fillings
Maybe he isnt so expensive after all


----------



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I recently had a silver filling replaced with a white one by Phillipos and he also put a small filling on the outside of the tooth. He charged me 60 euros for that.
> So your 500 euros will pay for a lot of fillings
> Maybe he isnt so expensive after all


Hi Veronica.Could you tell me where Phillipos is located or tel number. Just spoke to Dr Lenia receptionist and didn't realise was on a waiting list that no one could tell me if we would get an appointment this week or next.Realy dont want to wait so long. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

desert girl said:


> Hi Veronica.Could you tell me where Phillipos is located or tel number. Just spoke to Dr Lenia receptionist and didn't realise was on a waiting list that no one could tell me if we would get an appointment this week or next.Realy dont want to wait so long. Thanks


Phillipos phone number is 26931343

The easiest way to find him is going from the traffic lights just below the paphos Mall turn right. Go to the end of the road to the small roundabout. Go round the roundabout and he is on the corner.


----------



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the number....Not sure about directions ,as I only know a few places .EG internet cyta,customs,int school and harbour.Its all fun though....Just thankful son not in pain as this is getting to be one.


----------



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

I called again and was promised a call back....Not very impressed.Ive given up on Dr Lenia and going am to the hospital.Even if its a temp fix until we find a decient dentist.Even if the receptionist called back as promised and said there were no appointments this week I would have had a little more faith.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you try Elena Demetriou??? I would be surprised if they were not helpful. I would never go to Lenia. My family and I have tired ALOT of dentists as I said before and she really is good, patient, nice and with a clean, modern office. Update us if you try her and you find something different as it would be nice to know. Good luck!


----------

